# Tonights Eclipse of the Super moon



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone trying to see it tonight?

Over here where I am it'll start around 9:15 and be a full eclipse around 11:00


Taken at 7:40 tonight









Well I have a pretty good camera. Shooting a Nikon D70s with a 70-300mm lens. Since it has a 1.5 crop factor (DX) I'm really shooting at 450mm























































Back around the other end.























































And it's all done.

I got progressively better at taking the pictures as the night went on. The Red ones came out dark and I pushed them in Paint Shop Pro which is why the grain is showing. The last red one was taken at 2 seconds exposure. The others were at 1 second which looked better on the camera then in the file I got.

All the EXIF files are intact so if you wish to look at them they're there.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice photos, Leo........:thumb:. Glad you got to see the whole show.......:smile:

We had a sky full of clouds last night.......:nonono:. I barely got to see the start of the eclipse through thin cloud cover.....then it was over. The dark patches of sky were thicker clouds......what I thought was going to be a clearing was total obliteration of the view. 

On clear nights I wander outside and watch the ISS as it passes overhead.....it'll be visible for ~6 minutes next Monday if the sky is clear.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Awesome! ! All I got to see of it was on TV during the football game . . cloudy all evening here


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Lovely shots LeoG, you got a lot better quality pics than my poor ol' camera could manage :lol:

It kicked off here at approx 1:45AM and I gave up and quit at about 2:30AM. For a 8%~10% increase in size, the 'super-moon' didn't look any bigger than usual from here.....

I'd previously discovered my 'Fuji Finepix' is slightly hopeless with it's 'Night shots with tripod' settings, so I bit the bullet and went to full-manual and tried some test-shots, then waiting for the show to start....





























To give an idea of the view I had of the scene - The flats are leaning over due to the close moon's proximity, it's stronger gravitational-field was pulling the block over towards it...... :whistling: :grin:





























The really sad/annoying thing is that I was woken early this morning, the courier delivered my new camera.... AARRRGGGHHHH!!!! :banghead:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice shots from both snappers :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

We didn't have the eclipse visible here in the Land of Oz...just a biggish looking full moon

You say you've got a new camera WereBo...what did you get?


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

SABL said:


> Nice photos, Leo........:thumb:. Glad you got to see the whole show.......:smile:
> 
> We had a sky full of clouds last night.......:nonono:. I barely got to see the start of the eclipse through thin cloud cover.....then it was over. The dark patches of sky were thicker clouds......what I thought was going to be a clearing was total obliteration of the view.
> 
> On clear nights I wander outside and watch the ISS as it passes overhead.....it'll be visible for ~6 minutes next Monday if the sky is clear.


A week before the show the weatherman said clear. About 2 days before they said it was going to be cloudy. I was so disappointed. Mostly because whenever a space event happens around here it is cloudy. I haven't seen a meteor shower in a decade because of clouds.

The day of the show the internet version of the TV channel I watch still said it was going to be cloudy, but my wife came down and said the TV said it was going to be more clear then they anticipated. My hopes looked up.

As nightfall rolled around the sky was nearly cloudless. I missed a shot of the low hanging moon with a nice line of clouds going over it. It would have been a really nice shot.

As the night progressed it actually got more clear out. Pretty much a perfect viewing night. As the show was ending the clouds did start to come in. But who cares, all the pictures that I wanted were taken.

I did learn a lot on how to set the camera up as the evening progressed. The ending eclipse shots were much better then the starting up shots. Probably helped a lot that I got out my remote control so I didn't need to touch the camera to click the shutter. Bought it couple of years ago but this is the first time I ever used it besides when it first showed up in the mail. I actually had to look up how to set the camera up to be able to use the remote.:nonono:


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Lovely shots LeoG, you got a lot better quality pics than my poor ol' camera could manage :lol:
> 
> It kicked off here at approx 1:45AM and I gave up and quit at about 2:30AM. For a 8%~10% increase in size, the 'super-moon' didn't look any bigger than usual from here.....
> 
> ...


Wish the EXIF information wasn't stripped from the pics. I'd like to be able to see how the camera was setup.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ Zulu - It's a '*Nikon Coolpix P610*' (black, rather than red :lol :wink: - It's got a helluva steep 'learning-curve' compared to the old Finepix 2500HD, but it takes very impressive pics - I haven't even played with the HD-Movie bit yet :grin:

@ Leo G - I had the camera set to manual so that's possibly why there's no 'EXIF' data, I think it only records the 'Auto' settings data. The auto-'night' setting was rubbish, just showing a brilliant white blob so I varied between f11-f5.6, ISO 400~800 and shutter-speed between 1/80-sec~1/200-sec. I used a tripod and the inbuilt timer at 2-seconds, to eliminate any shutter-judder. The other main let-down is the camera only zooms to 18X, which is why it looks so small.

I was hoping to try the new camera with last night's nearly full-moon but the clouds were too thick to even see a moon-glow through them :nonono:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I found this one on FB, taken over several hours at 30 second intervals or so it read.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice camera WereBo...looking forward to seeing some images from it.

New gear is always a learning curve, albeit a fun one. My learning curve consists of:
take camera out of the box, admire it and think of all the great shots I'm going to get, load it up (battery & card), shoot, look at shots, cry, take lots more shots, cry some more, skim the manual for a few seconds/minutes/hours, shoot more trying out ALL the settings, only cry a little bit...smile some, keep shooting and hopefully smiling more than crying. :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I've a slightly different approach in that I DL the full manual first (rather then the 'quick-guide' given in the box) then use that to discover EXACTLY what the camera can do, plus how to get to the settings required for my shots - Then I buy the camera.... :grin:

I had a 2nd browse of the manual while waiting for the battery to charge, then play and gasp at the quality when compared to the old Fuji :lol:

This was taken last night, no eclipse this time but a nearly full moon. I used the camera's default 'Moon scene' settings at max zoom (60X). Tripod and 2-second timer also used.....


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Still no EXIF in that picture. Something in your editor must be stripping it out.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice shot WereBo! you are going to notice such a difference with that new gear...have fun & keep shooting!

@ Leo G...if you go to the image on Photobucket and use an online exif reader such as this one (I've left WereBo's image in) you'll see the exif info...make sure you are entering the image's url NOT the page url.

For those not wanting to go there the exif info: F6.5 @ 1/250th sec, ISO 100, on Program AE, with lens @ a whopping 1440mm (35mm equivalent)...go, go, go super zoom!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Zulu, The main niggle with this new camera is that I now want to go and reshoot all my old Fuji photos, totally impractical and/or impossible, but...... :lol:

I've promised myself to go visit my (fairly) local raptor-sanctuary again very soon (Eagle Heights), the vastly reduced shutter-lag should enable me to get some decent in-flight shots now, something that was almost impossible with the old one, I'm also eager for next-year's airshows to start too :grin:


Some of the Fuji 'rejects'.....


----------

